# would you



## nikki (Feb 16, 2005)

hello everyone, a friend of mine just got a reg pony ( whom she wants to breed), the mare bite is off by a half inch. the prev owner had said she nevered past it on to her foals. so now she really wants to but doesnt wanna take the chance. so basically she needs advised would you or wouldnt you breed her??? thanks


----------



## Karen S (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Nikki,

Before I would make any kind of decisions as to whether or not I would breed this mare, I would have her teeth floated. With these Shetlands and lot of time it's hooks far back on the jaw that causes their teeth to be off.

Once she had her checked and her teeth are back in line, then this would tell you immediately if it was an inheritated trait. We have all of our Shetlands teeth floated every year. It's an expense that is worth it. Part of maintance on a horse.

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas

website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## nikki (Feb 16, 2005)

Karen S said:


> Hi Nikki,
> Before I would make any kind of decisions as to whether or not I would breed this mare, I would have her teeth floated. With these Shetlands and lot of time it's hooks far back on the jaw that causes their teeth to be off.
> 
> Once she had her checked and her teeth are back in line, then this would tell you immediately if it was an inheritated trait.  We have all of our Shetlands teeth floated every year. It's an expense that is worth it. Part of maintance on a horse.
> ...



hi there thanks for getting back, she is off 1/2 inch under.. her teeth has been floated all her life..


----------

